# boxing equipment!



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Right i am a novice when it comes down to boxing but i am thinkiing of getting myself a punch bag this weekend but i dont know if i should get a punch bag speed ball or waht...i want to increase power and endurance which is hte best bet? i aint looking for 60kg bag just something to lay into cuz i got so ****ed off at work today turf fell off my wheel barrow and rolled out flat i was so angry, i was tired hot and sweaty i punched concrete 5 times in the skip next to me..


----------



## jamie88 (Mar 10, 2008)

dont think u need a punch bag mate, more like counseling! only joking mate. if they have a boxing bit at your gym id just ask there. i dont know a thing about boxing but id say a speedball would be a bit tricky for a beginer. just my opinion.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hire a decent Boxercise instructor.

And no, I don't travel to Wales


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

for power i would of thought the bag for the weight.

plus they are better for releasing stress!


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

when i hit platuea with my current workout i am gonna switch to a boxing workout for a while..like punching with 5kgs..found it real easy to be honest probs gonna try with 10 or so see how it goes..just i love boxing and i think its a healty way to get fit /...I need more cardio!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Do some shadow boxing and hone your technique, Ive seen too many morons hitting the bags full pelt and not knowing how to transfer power or even hit it properly, IMO, learn some basics, jab, straights, uppercuts, hip and feet movementt, great conditioning training.

Your not really, per se, going to get more strength from whacking the bag, like I say, if you learn where to transfer the weight from and build up tecnique and speed then you can take it from there.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

offo said:


> Right i am a novice when it comes down to boxing but i am thinkiing of getting myself a punch bag this weekend but i dont know if i should get a punch bag speed ball or waht...i want to increase power and endurance which is hte best bet? i aint looking for 60kg bag just something to lay into cuz i got so ****ed off at work today turf fell off my wheel barrow and rolled out flat i was so angry, i was tired hot and sweaty i punched concrete 5 times in the skip next to me..


get a heavy punch bag.

it needs to be heavy.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

get to a boxing gym mate pleanty in wales, you wont need a speed ball (too difficult for a novice) get a skipping rope and skip for 20min, get a light ish punch bag (so you feel sharp and powerfull even if your not) and if you have a partner (male) get some pads.

you will need bag gloves !!! a must


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Your not really, per se, going to get more strength from whacking the bag, like I say, if you learn where to transfer the weight from and build up tecnique and speed then you can take it from there.


Agree with this. When I go kick boxing/Thai boxing, im not doing the techniques fast and hard, I do them slow and light to be honest. I try and master the rechnique before adding power and speed. And last night I perfected a combo and I added a bit of power to the combo and I hit the upper cut with such perfect technique the guy thought I hit as hard as I could.

Practise makes perminent.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> Agree with this. When I go kick boxing/Thai boxing, im not doing the techniques fast and hard, I do them slow and light to be honest. I try and master the rechnique before adding power and speed. And last night I perfected a combo and I added a bit of power to the combo and I hit the upper cut with such perfect technique the guy thought I hit as hard as I could.
> 
> Practise makes perminent.


True mate, its all about technique, Ive seen some right knobbers ruin their wrists because they hit the bag funny, I love shadow boxing, even like you say, nice and slow but using my hips and feet to position for different combo's and punches.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i may join a boxing place soon...would be nice but i jsut dnt want it to be fill of chavs thinking htey are the dogs....


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

offo said:


> i may join a boxing place soon...would be nice but i jsut dnt want it to be fill of chavs thinking htey are the dogs....


aye, well you get that mate tbh, but ppl like that don't last long in my experience, because with boxing you have to be disciplined, not a physco, most nutjobs get weeded out, or change, best bet to join a club.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Five-O said:


> aye, well you get that mate tbh, but ppl like that don't last long in my experience, because with boxing you have to be disciplined, not a physco, most nutjobs get weeded out, or change, best bet to join a club.


Generally they're breathing out of their ar*sehole after a few rounds & are never seen again after their first session.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I trained for years at a kickboxing club. As others have pointed out the ar$eholes only usually turn up for 1 session and then disapear without a trace. The majority of fighting gyms/clubs are full of great people who are there to learn and also to help others with the same interests.


----------

